# Vokey Spin Milled Wedges vs Cleveland CG12



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the big difference between the two anyway? I want to pick up a SW and LW and am undecided. The Vokey is $10 more - does that mean there is something unique about it?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

personally I think the vokey have better feel to them.... also you could try taylormade satin tp those are nice feeling clubs.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Technology wise, there is not a whole lot of difference. Cleveland's claim is that their grooves will hold up longer than 'conventional' grooves, but honestly you're not going to see any significant performance difference between the two.


----------

